# Mihajlovic deve essere sostituito subito?



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Altra gara disastrosa contro il Napoli. Allenatore da cambiare?


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Per me no, non servirebbe a nulla.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ok, ma i nomi dei sostituiti? Chi ci dobbiamo mettere? Brocchi?


----------



## hiei87 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Lui ci ha messo del suo, forse più in campagna acquisti che adesso, ma è inutile sostituirlo. O prendi Klopp, cosa che ovviamente non accadrà mai, oppure vai avanti con lui. Tanto, come detto sopra, l'alternativa sarebbe Brocchi o al massimo Donadoni.


----------



## sballotello (4 Ottobre 2015)

no, sinisa è migliore di tutti quelli che potrebbero venire.


----------



## Love (4 Ottobre 2015)

va cacciato galliani...


----------



## Aragorn (4 Ottobre 2015)

Lo sanno tutti che l'alternativa è Brocchi


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Ottobre 2015)

Può anche essere sostituito, ma qui sarebbero poi da mandare via 7/8 giocatori, i dirigenti e la proprietà.


----------



## Hammer (4 Ottobre 2015)

Non serve a nulla cacciare Mihajlovic adesso. Siamo in confusione totale e le lacune del mercato stanno venendo fuori. 

E poi, chi mettiamo al suo posto? Brocchi?


----------



## Freddy Manson (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ma riprendiamo Pippo che almeno, grazie alle interviste, due risate ce le facevamo.


----------



## Serginho (4 Ottobre 2015)

Va cacciato subito e con lui tutta la dirigenza e proprietà


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Ottobre 2015)

N'altro ???? Ma cambiare perché ?????? 

I giocatori fan schifo ... Non l allenatore !!!


----------



## Schism75 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Non facciamo lo sbaglio dello scorso anno.


----------



## ralf (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ma tanto chi c'è di libero prendibile?Ancelotti e Montella non verranno mai con questi giocatori, il secondo si dice si sia già promesso alla Roma se salta Garcia. Per me aspetteremo fine stagione per poi prendere Conte.


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

Un allenatore che perde quatto partite su sette (!!!) e che viene umiliato 4-0 in casa, NON può restare sulla panchina del Milan.

Questo, a prescindere dalla scarsezza degli interpreti.


----------



## Aron (4 Ottobre 2015)

Si deve cambiare. Dopo una disfatta del genere, Mihajlovic non ne vincerà più una.
Il sostituto però deve essere uno per cui Berlusconi ha totale stima e fiducia, al punto da prendere i giocatori che vuole a gennaio.
Brocchi traghettatore va bene se nello stesso giorno in cui Brocchi arriva, viene comunicato ai giocatori il nome del prossimo allenatore per il quale Brocchi lavorerebbe.


----------



## Gekyn (4 Ottobre 2015)

Il problema non è l allenatore...è tutto il resto


----------



## sballotello (4 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un allenatore che perde quatto partite su sette (!!!) e che viene umiliato 4-0 in casa, NON può restare sulla panchina del Milan.
> 
> Questo, a prescindere dalla scarsezza degli interpreti.



e poi chi prendi? Brocchi?


----------



## Aragorn (4 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> N'altro ???? Ma cambiare perché ??????
> 
> I giocatori fan schifo ... Non l allenatore !!!



Fanno schifo sia i giocatori che l'allenatore


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Al limite riprendiamo Seedorf.


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> e poi chi prendi? Brocchi?




Un traghettatore a caso, giusto per salvarsi e per ripartire, l'anno prossimo, con un MEGA allenatore. Un super top. Basta allenatori da provincia.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un allenatore che perde quatto partite su sette (!!!) e che viene umiliato 4-0 in casa, NON può restare sulla panchina del Milan.
> 
> Questo, a prescindere dalla scarsezza degli interpreti.



Esattamente 

Via via


----------



## The P (4 Ottobre 2015)

Numeri impietosi, di che parliamo? Ovvio.

Ah... e le prestazioni anche peggio dei numeri, su 3 vittorie non ne meritavamo una, tutte sculate.


----------



## Ciachi (4 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un allenatore che perde quatto partite su sette (!!!) e che viene umiliato 4-0 in casa, NON può restare sulla panchina del Milan.
> 
> Questo, a prescindere dalla scarsezza degli interpreti.



Sono perfettamente d'accordo!!! E ti dirò di più: un uomo con gli attributi darebbe le sue dimissioni!!


----------



## Heaven (4 Ottobre 2015)

Con questa rosa neanche Guardiola riuscirebbe a far molto


----------



## sballotello (4 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un traghettatore a caso, giusto per salvarsi e per ripartire, l'anno prossimo, con un MEGA allenatore. Un super top. Basta allenatori da provincia.



per salvarsi va bene anche sinisa allora..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Ottobre 2015)

No, arriverebbe Brocchi


----------



## Heaven (4 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un traghettatore a caso, giusto per salvarsi e per ripartire, l'anno prossimo, con un MEGA allenatore. Un super top. Basta allenatori da provincia.



Quanti anni è che facciamo sti discorsi? Finché non se ne va Galliani non ne usciremo mai


----------



## walter 22 (4 Ottobre 2015)

La rosa è scarsa, ne Conte ne Guardiola ne Gesù riuscirebbero a ricavare qualcosa di buono da questi quattro brocchi


----------



## Kaladin85 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Senza ombra di dubbio, quattro sconfitte, seconda peggior difesa, quattro punti dalla zona retrocessione.
Anche il ritorno di inzaghi sarebbe meglio che tenersi sto incapace,il peggior allenatore della storia del milan.
Almeno inzaghi ci metteva cuore e grinta, questo è un fantasma


----------



## Kaw (4 Ottobre 2015)

In tutte le aziende e società, piccole o grandi che siano, dopo anni di crisi e fallimenti il primo che viene sostituito è il CEO, non la manovalanza o i responsabili di settore.
Il nuovo CEO poi studierà la situazione, deciderà quali teste tagliare, che modifiche apportare all'assetto societario.

La situazione attuale è frutto del lavoro dell'attuale CEO, continuare a sostituire allenatori e giocatori non porterà a nulla perchè alla base c'è il mal lavoro dell'amministratore.
L'allenatore potrà pure essere sostituito (mia opinione, aspetterei ancora qualche giornata prima di una decisione definitiva), ma non è una scelta che compete all'attuale AD.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Ottobre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Al limite riprendiamo Seedorf.




Figurati , ha schiacciato i piedi a Galliani ... Non tornerà MAI


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Un nuovo allenatore non può cambiare la situazione, ma almeno darebbe una ventata d'aria nuova. Inoltre con la sosta sarebbe il momento ideale per cambiare, ma dubito verrà fatto qualcosa.


----------



## Kazarian88 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Seedorf, Inzaghi e Mihajlovic... un altro?


----------



## Aron (4 Ottobre 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Quanti anni è che facciamo sti discorsi? Finché non se ne va Galliani non ne usciremo mai




Con Galliani si spende moltissimo ma i giocatori forti si possono prendere comunque. Ricordiamoci che Galliani avrà speso male ma la campagna acquisti è stata interrotta improssivamente a metà.
Vogliono tenere Galliani? Accettino di spendere di più. 
Vogliono spendere meno? Mandino via Galliani. Anche con Leonardo e Paratici (per dire), qualcosa bisognerebbe comunque spendere. 

Però qualcosa va fatto. In questo modo non si va da nessuna parte, o meglio, si va verso la cessione della maggioranza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Ottobre 2015)

No, metterebbero Brocchi.


----------



## gabuz (4 Ottobre 2015)

Subito. È inadeguato. Noi siamo scarsi ma siamo messi in campo anche peggio.
Montella, Donadoni... chi volete. Tra i liberi c'è la scelta. 
Se non sfruttiamo la sosta siamo rovinati


----------



## evangel33 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Montella.


----------



## Diavolo18 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Per me assolutamente sì. Favre ha avuto giusto qualche giorno settimana fa l'onestà di dimettersi dal Borussia Gladbach dopo una partenza disastrosa pur avendoli portati in Champions l'anno scorso e appena se n'è andato sono risaliti. 
E noi dovremmo questo coso tenerci proprio ora che c'è la sosta? Chi è causa del suo mal...


----------



## Morghot (4 Ottobre 2015)

Mi farebbe piacere ma dico no, per me non serve mai a niente cambiare allenatore in corso di stagione specialmente se è arrivato da poco.


----------



## koti (4 Ottobre 2015)

Sinisa sta sbagliando tutto ma l'alternativa è Brocchi. Per cui no, con il suo esonero non si risolverebbe proprio un bel niente.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2015)

http://www.milanworld.net/mihajlovic-commenta-la-sconfitta-contro-il-napoli-4-ottobre-vt32322.html


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Non voto perchè sono indeciso, a me sta deludendo molto ma non so se vale la pena, non vedo grandi alternative a Ottobre.


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Ottobre 2015)

Galliani dev'essere sostituito subito


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Ottobre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Galliani dev'essere sostituito subito



Se cambiare Mihajilovic vuol dire silurare Galliani aspetto volentieri fino a Maggio così.


----------



## alessandro77 (4 Ottobre 2015)

inutile cambiare adesso se l'alternativa plausibile sono i Brocchi, Donadoni e simili. mi piacerebbe invece provare un Montella, anche con questa rosa, ma temo sia una soluzione impraticabile


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2015)

purtroppo siamo solo al 4 di ottobre  mettere un traghettatore adesso non serve se rischi poi di doverlo già esonerare a novembre... bisogna tirare avanti con sinisa fino a dicembre e poi tirare le somme...


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> purtroppo siamo solo al 4 di ottobre  mettere un traghettatore adesso non serve se rischi poi di doverlo già esonerare a novembre... bisogna tirare avanti con sinisa fino a dicembre e poi tirare le somme...



Eh ma anche a Dicembre non c'è nessuno. Almeno ad ora la stagione è compromessa ma non rovinata.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Eh ma anche a Dicembre non c'è nessuno. Almeno ad ora la stagione è compromessa ma non rovinata.



Sì ma a dicembre l'eventuale nuovo allenatore avrebbe il """"""""""beneficio"""""""""" del mercato di gennaio, mentre adesso sarebbe semplicemente costretto a lavorare su quello che ha mihajlovic


----------



## Facciosnaooo (4 Ottobre 2015)

Assolutamente no..


----------



## Aron (4 Ottobre 2015)

Mi sta venendo il timore che dopo stasera Berlusconi rinunci a Conte, o qualsiasi altro allenatore di peso, per dare il Milan a Brocchi fino a giugno e poi a Sarri.  
Perchè Sarri saprà sicuramente far giocare bene Montolivo, De Jong e Zapata.


----------



## luigi61 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Forse non si vuole capire che anche Guardiola Klopp Simeone chi c....o volete affonderebbe con questa squadra: di questo disastro c'è solo un RESPONSABILE:IL GRANDE BRESIDENTE AMANTE DEL BEL GIUOCO; poi un po meno responsabile cravatta gialla e ultimo ma proprio ultimo Sinisa; dei giocatori che dire...impegnare si impegnano ma a parte Bacca sono tutti mediocri


----------



## cremone (5 Ottobre 2015)

La partita col torino è l'ultima possibilità, se non vince lo si esoneri


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Ottobre 2015)

Stagione compromessa da un mercato FOLLE, inutile cacciare Mihajlovic, se i sostituti sono Brocchi, Prandelli, Montella o Donadoni


----------



## cremone (5 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Stagione compromessa da un mercato FOLLE, inutile cacciare Mihajlovic, se i sostituti sono Brocchi, Prandelli, Montella o Donadoni


Montella non lo vedrei male, sostituì Miha alla Fiorentina e fece molto meglio ma ho paura di Brocchi


----------



## folletto (5 Ottobre 2015)

Puoi mettere chiunque su quella panchina ma la squadra è mediocre e alle spalle della squadra non c'è una società (ma solamente due personaggi che conosciamo bene). Cosa si può fare in queste condizioni? Si può fare di meglio? Forse un pò sì ma con questa barca piena di falle ed in balia del mare è molto ma molto difficile trovare un capitano che possa portarla lontano. L'unica cosa in cui possiamo sperare, restando così le cose, è il ritorno di Menez (pensa un pò come siamo ridotti..... )


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2015)

Per me è no. Sì, è vero, con un altro allenatore potremmo avere risultati migliori perché il Milan è stato dominato da Genoa ed Empoli, squadre che non hanno certamente una rosa superiore alla nostra, ok, però quali risultati potremmo ottenere? Ora come ora non arriveremmo nemmeno in EL, con un altro allenatore arriveremmo in Europa League? Non mi basta, è una toppa, per me ci può anche essere ancora fiducia in Sinisa, il cambio da fare è uno, in dirigenza, bisogna spedire su Nettuno Adriano Galliani, a tutti i costi. Se a gennaio succedesse una rivoluzione improvvisa, con un improvviso defenestramento di Galliani e un massiccio intervento sul mercato, allora sì, non saranno Montella, Mazzarri o Spalletti a risollevare le sorti di questo club.


----------



## Jino (5 Ottobre 2015)

Non serve a niente, i limiti sono di rosa.

Dopo un pò bisogna smetterla di pensare sia tutta colpa di: Allegri, Seedorf, Inzaghi, Mihajlovic.

Ad ogni modo scenario impossibile, abbiamo già a libro paga Inzaghi e Seedorf, un quarto sarebbe un qualcosa di credo mai visto nel mondo del calcio.


----------



## Theochedeo (5 Ottobre 2015)

Ragazzi i giocatori non riescono a fare un passaggio.. La colpa è di Galliani punto e stop (e non è da ricercare solo in questo mercato ma bensì in ANNI di mercati e scelte SCIAGURATE).


----------



## Theochedeo (5 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per me è no. Sì, è vero, con un altro allenatore potremmo avere risultati migliori perché il Milan è stato dominato da Genoa ed Empoli, squadre che non hanno certamente una rosa superiore alla nostra, ok, però quali risultati potremmo ottenere? Ora come ora non arriveremmo nemmeno in EL, con un altro allenatore arriveremmo in Europa League? Non mi basta, è una toppa, per me ci può anche essere ancora fiducia in Sinisa, il cambio da fare è uno, in dirigenza, bisogna spedire su Nettuno Adriano Galliani, a tutti i costi. Se a gennaio succedesse una rivoluzione improvvisa, con un improvviso defenestramento di Galliani e un massiccio intervento sul mercato, allora sì, non saranno Montella, Mazzarri o Spalletti a risollevare le sorti di questo club.



Esatto.. Tra l'altro abbiamo perso contro Inter, Napoli e Fiorentina di cui 2 su 3 fuori casa e che, piaccia o non piaccia, hanno una rosa superiore alla nostra. Il Genoa è l'unica partita che si doveva vincere (anche se il Genoa a Marassi è un avversario difficile).


----------



## 666psycho (5 Ottobre 2015)

secondo me non serve a niente.. c'è qualcosa di marcio in questa squadra ! Comincio a pensare che pure con Guardiola, Mourinho, ancellotti messi assieme non cambierebbe assolutamente niente!


----------



## Ian.moone (5 Ottobre 2015)

Qua ad agosto tutti a sbavare su sinisa
Difesa imperdonabile
Sergente di ferro
Corsa e intensità
Non si sgarra
Cazzimma in campo
Bel gioco e schema chiaro


Bah, io non vedo niente di niente.


----------



## 666psycho (5 Ottobre 2015)

secondo me Sinisa ha colpe, ma comincio seriamente a pensare che ci sia altro. Non è possibile che con qualsiasi allenatore, abbiamo sempre gli stessi problemi... Questa squadra è costruita male e certi giocatori non sono da milan! siamo una squadra senza carattere! senza palle!


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (5 Ottobre 2015)

Ho votato no perchè non cambierebbe nulla.
Dopo l'Europeo arriverà probabilmente Conte quindi sarebbe inutile prendere un allenatore affermato tipo Montella e l'alternativa sarebbe mettere Brocchi in panchina.
NOn scherziamo dai, si rischierebbe davvvero la B a quel punto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Ottobre 2015)

No, perché vorrebbe dire fare il gioco della società. Le responsabilità sono a monte. Di Berlusconi che non caccia Galliani e di quest'ultimo per non azzeccarne più mezza.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (5 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Stagione compromessa da un mercato FOLLE, inutile cacciare Mihajlovic, se i sostituti sono Brocchi, Prandelli, Montella o Donadoni



Parole sante.
Aggiungerei qualsiasi altro nome da Ancelotti a Mourinho, ma questa squadra ha in sé cancro degli acquisti fatti ad minkiam dall'ineffabile frequentatore di Giannino. 
Come se ne esce? Solo con il mercato di Gennaio se verranno i soldi di Bee e mettendo a disposizione di un buon DS una cifra decorosa che consenta di puntellare la squadra in c.campo e in difesa. Senza ambizioni particolari, ma solo con l'intento di arrivare a Giugno per rifondare la squadra.


----------



## AndrasWave (5 Ottobre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> No, perché vorrebbe dire fare il gioco della società. Le responsabilità sono a monte. Di Berlusconi che non caccia Galliani e di quest'ultimo per non azzeccarne più mezza.



Nulla da aggiungere. Stessa idea.


----------



## Reblanck (5 Ottobre 2015)

Il sondaggio dovrebbe essere fatto su Galliani e Berlusconi ! 
Mihajlovic ha le sue colpe ma io sono sicuro che se metti Ancelotti ad allenare questo Milan i risultati non sarebbero stati molto diversi,poi fatemi capire lo mandiamo via per sostituirlo con chi ? Brocchi ? ahahah !


----------



## mistergao (5 Ottobre 2015)

Anch'io sono ovviamente per il no, ma per un motivo semplice: in caso di esonero che messaggio verrebbe lanciato ai giocatori? Semplice: loro possono pure continuare a trascinarsi mollemente in mezzo al campo, tanto quello che paga è l'allenatore. E allora, e nonostante a me non piaccia, teniamoci pure Mihajlovic, a meno proprio di disastri mostruosi (tipo quello di ieri) uno dopo l'altro.

Per quanto riguarda le alternative non voglio assolutamente Brocchi (l'abbiamo già avuto, si chiamava Inzaghi), Donadoni a me piace ma è una persona troppo seria per l'ambiente rossonero.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Ottobre 2015)

Voto si,
Sono contrario agli esoneri, di solito non servono a nulla e Miha è solo 3 mesi che sta lavorando sulla squadra,

ma come ho scritto in altri tread non è possibile che una squadra contemporaneamente non tiri in porta e subisca in difesa da chiunque,
di solito il problema è equilibrare le due fasi.

In più non c'è un singolo giocatore che in questo momento emerga, altro indizio importante.

Aggiungo che ieri, secondo me, a parte Romagnoli per Ely abbiamo schierato la miglior formazione come uomini.

Miha non ha in mano questa squadra, non sarà solo colpa sua, ma la cosa è evidente.


----------



## Aldo Boffi (5 Ottobre 2015)

Abbiamo cambiato 4 allenatori in 3 anni, e il risultato è sempre lo stesso, sconfortante. La logica dice che il problema sta altrove, no? Anzi, per meglio dire, sopra.


----------



## cris (5 Ottobre 2015)

no


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Ottobre 2015)

Ho votato si perche finora ha svagliato quasi tutto cmq il vero problema resta sempre Galliani


----------



## ed.vedder77 (5 Ottobre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> secondo me Sinisa ha colpe, ma comincio seriamente a pensare che ci sia altro. Non è possibile che con qualsiasi allenatore, abbiamo sempre gli stessi problemi... Questa squadra è costruita male e certi giocatori non sono da milan! siamo una squadra senza carattere! senza palle!



sinisa ha colpe perché continua a proporre un modulo osceno ma anche esonerandolo non cambierebbe nulla.
Lo vorrei fuori solo se tornasse clarence che aveva detto quello che c era da dire,e che a mio avviso mi aveva ridato voglia di vedere questa squadra (oltre a cestinare gente indegna come abate e montolivo).
comunque concordo con te ,il problema qui sono i giocatori...dobbiamo venderli davvero tutti...tabula rasa e rifondare,forse manco ibra avrebbe risollevato sti giocatoretti inutili.


----------



## wfiesso (5 Ottobre 2015)

Secondo me no, o almeno non ora, con galliani, berlusca e questi giocatori CHE NON HANNO VOGLIA DI CORRERE puoi mettere chiunque ma i risultati saranno sempre quelli,dopo aver speso 100 mln 3 mesi fa è gia da buttare tutto nel cesso, non si salva nulla, e se con 4 allenatori diversi questi pseudo giocatori non corrono allora il problema è interno alla società


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Ottobre 2015)

Epic fail dell'interista.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Ottobre 2015)

Il match con il Torino è l'ultima possibilità che ha per convincermi,ma in effetti non cambierebbe assolutamente nulla anche se venisse esonerato.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Inutile cambiare allenatori se la gestione è sempre la stessa.


----------



## Victorss (5 Ottobre 2015)

Io non lo cambierei. Però ammetto che inizio ad avere qualche dubbio..
La colpa resta comunque di una società marcia.
Chi non ha comprato un centrocampista decente, che fosse il faro nel mezzo ma ha preso Bertolacci per 20 Milioni? Galliani
Chi non ha comprato un difensore di esperienza da affiancare ad un seppur buono ma acerbo Romagnoli? Galliani
Chi obbliga l'allenatore a giocare col 4-3-1-2? Berlusconi
Se si deve giocare col trequartista chi non ha acquistato un trequartista che sappia fare quel lavoro? Galliani

Ora passiamo ai miei dubbi sull'allenatore:
Perchè tiriamo pochissimo in porta?
Perchè siamo la squadra che corre meno in tutta la serie A?
Perchè, nonostante la rosa non eccelsa e nonostante il lavoro di tutta un estate, ancora non si vede un gioco?
Che gioco ha il Milan? Si crossa con i terzini per i due attaccanti? Si lancia in profondità? Si gioca rapidi di prima? Si fa possesso palla? Si gioca in contropiede?
Perchè nonostante la grande personalità di Sinisa, e la carica che dovrebbe infondere alla squadra, questa si scioglie come neve al sole non appena subisce un goal? E di conseguenza perchè se andiamo sotto per primi non riusciamo a riprenderci ma subiamo ancora peggio?
Potrebbe darsi che la risposta a questa domanda siano le domande stesse che mi pongo sugli errori della società.
Io ormai non capisco più, non riesco a trovare il problema, probabilmente è tutto l'ambiante che è marcio e infetta qualsiasi cosa a tutti i livelli.


----------



## markjordan (5 Ottobre 2015)

sinisa ha emarginato il difensore migliore e di moltissimo , mexes , meglio "matti" che scarsi inesperti e senza balls


----------



## Black (5 Ottobre 2015)

no. Per i seguenti motivi:
- dov'è il sostituto che ci dà la certezza di cambiare volto alla squadra?
- ha delle colpe ma non così evidenti
- sono passate solo 7 giornate
- abbiamo sopportato Inzaghi per una stagione. Possiamo aspettare almeno mezza con lui
- prima che se ne vada deve fare un occhio nero a Galliani


----------



## kolao95 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Assolutamente no, e spero si ribelli presto all'input della società di giocare col 4-3-1-2.


----------



## mr.wolf (7 Ottobre 2015)

non è lui il problema


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (8 Ottobre 2015)

Non riesco a vedere nessuna nota positiva del lavoro di Sinisa in questo Milan,
ci sono evidenti problemi in difesa,centrocampo e attacco, non si vede un gioco
e nemmeno una tattica, confusione nel modulo e nei titolari da schierare, condizione
fisica scadente, velocità e aggressività di gioco nulla,mentalità 0, sembra quasi che
questa squadra non abbia allenatore, invece di vedere dei miglioramenti qua si va
sempre più peggiorando sotto tutti gli aspetti, se nelle prossime 5-6 partite non si
intravede un cambio di rotta va subito sostituito, tanto peggio di così..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Ottobre 2015)

I tifosi delle altre squadre sperano che rimanga con noi...


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Ottobre 2015)

Ma con chi? Vi rendete conto che via Miha arriverà Brocchi vero? al massimo libero c'è Donadoni, altro agnello da sacrificare sull'altare di fester


----------



## Andrea.Rusca (8 Ottobre 2015)

Assolutamente no. Puoi metterci anche Guardiola, questi sono scarsi.
Inzaghi ha avuto un credito illimitato, giusto dare tempo anche a Sinisa.


----------



## Pivellino (8 Ottobre 2015)

Per me è scarso ma non ha senso cambiare l'allenatore


----------



## Aron (8 Ottobre 2015)

Tra gruppo di giocatori che rema contro, sfiducia della società, scelte tecniche discutibili (tra moduli, formazioni e sostituzioni) e risultati pessimi, non ci sono più i presupposti per continuare con Mihajlovic.


----------



## Andrea89 (8 Ottobre 2015)

Non ritengo che l'allenatore sia il principale colpevole, esonerandolo qualcosa potrebbe anche cambiare nell'immediato ma a lungo andare la situazione si ripeterebbe. Nessuno ha la bacchetta magica e mi chiedo chi avrebbe il coraggio di sedersi su quella panca, tra gli allenatori attualmente liberi. Ah già, dimenticavo Brocchi...


----------



## carlocarlo (8 Ottobre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Tra gruppo di giocatori che rema contro, sfiducia della società, scelte tecniche discutibili (tra moduli, formazioni e sostituzioni) e risultati pessimi, non ci sono più i presupposti per continuare con Mihajlovic.



ma chi sarebbero i giocatori che remano contro?
sono semplicemente scarsi.


----------



## MissRossonera (8 Ottobre 2015)

Per me no, non ci sono sostituti degni e soprattutto non cambierebbe niente. La squadra è scarsa, punto.


----------



## Aron (9 Ottobre 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> ma chi sarebbero i giocatori che remano contro?
> sono semplicemente scarsi.



I soliti noti.


----------



## carlocarlo (9 Ottobre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> I soliti noti.



ragazzi i giocatori non vanno contro a 2/3/4 allenatori. sono semplicemente scarsi


----------

